# Very small engine



## Chris333 (Jan 9, 2010)

Can any one tell me if there are plans for this very small engine:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqNLOByhAvI[/ame]
I'd like to build one myself.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## cfellows (Jan 9, 2010)

Don't know about the plans, but it's a nice looking little engine. It would be nice scaled up 3 or 4 times, as well.

Chuck


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris333  said:
			
		

> Can any one tell me if there are plans for this very small engine




Sorry, cant help you on that one but i do have plans for this one. 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMqJ6heXO6U[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3qGLPN4E1Q[/ame]


----------



## Chris333 (Jan 9, 2010)

Steve,
Man that is small. It looks like a wobble head, I was looking for the one I listed because it wasn't. But maybe I should try something like what you've done.

How can I get the plans?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris333  said:
			
		

> How can I get the plans?
> 
> Thanks
> Chris



On the left side of the web page you will see "Downloads" right under where it lists all the users online. Click that

Scroll down that page til you see "File Repository" and click where it says "Downloads (114)"

Then make your way to page 5 and the file is "microHOSC.zip"


----------



## vlmarshall (Jan 9, 2010)

Chris333  said:
			
		

> It looks like a wobble head, I was looking for the one I listed because it wasn't.


Ah, another Wobbler-hater. I was one, too, until I saw Shred's "Cracker" locomotive. ;D


----------



## rake60 (Jan 9, 2010)

I really like seeing the very small engines but lack the eyesight, tooling
or skills to attempt a build. 

Some can get very small.
According to the people at Guinness World Records _*THIS*_ is the world's
smallest working stationary steam engine. I don't know what judging criteria 
was involved in making that choice, but it sure is small.

It will certainly *NOT* be on my to do list! :-\

(There is one misprint in that article stating. I'm sure it will pointed out. :) 

Rick


----------



## shred (Jan 9, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> I really like seeing the very small engines but lack the eyesight, tooling
> or skills to attempt a build.
> 
> Some can get very small.
> ...


Yeah, that's quite a steam hog there... 

Likewise, the little Jenny Wren build cured me of wanting to make tiny stuff for a while.

I'm curious about the valve on that though.. doesn't seem to be the typical D, what with the top open and all.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 9, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> world's smallest working stationary steam engine



I couldn't find any data other than outside dimentions. The Micro Hosc is shorter and the flywheel is .017 smaller. I would like to know the bore and stroke of the record engine. If I had to, I could go smaller.


----------



## rake60 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am quite sure you could Steve!

Truth is, presenting that challenge was the real reason for posting the link.
I am painfully aware of the fact that I cannot work on that scale.

I still like seeing it done and the records falling to the new best.

Rick


----------



## Chris333 (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is another small engine I'd be interested in.
http://www.floridaame.org/GalleryPages/g1Non0138.htm
Does anyone where I can find these plans?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 18, 2010)

huff and Puff plans are available from village press in Metalworking book one page 241 but they should be able to just sell a set of the plans probably about $5 .
Tin


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 18, 2010)

Chris,

Scale any engine plan down to however small you feel you can work to. That's what I did.

Bob


----------



## Chris333 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. From that I found that the plans should also be in "Projects In Metal" Magazine Vol. 2 No.5 October 1989.

I'm a newbie so plans are a big help for me. ;D


----------



## 1hand (Jan 18, 2010)

Who's going to be the first one to do it in 1/2 scale?..................................LOL th_confused0052


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 19, 2010)

the above book is a compilation of articles from projects in metal so yes it would have been in one of the magazines as well. 
If you call village press and know what issue the prints you want are in it will save them some time and maybee you a couple of bucks. I have heard they will copy plands for you IIRC I heard the figure of $3 a few years ago . 
Tin


----------



## Chris333 (Jan 20, 2010)

I just scored the back issue on e-bay 

Thanks guys maybe now I can build something.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Feb 10, 2010)

Chris,

You might also want to consider building the "Millie" :

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6547.0

Plans are available in Sherline's Tabletop Machining book - which are a reprint of the original plans from Model Tech (?) magazine. 

I just finished my "Millie" last month and will post a video and a build log in the next week or so. I built it on my Sherline mill/lathe. Very nice project if you are just getting started.

Mike


----------

